# Flights from Ireland to Greek Islands



## Plek Trum (12 Jan 2009)

Hi,
I am looking to book direct flights from Ireland to Santorini OR other of the Greek Islands.
Preferably ex Cork or Shannon if possible.  Does anyone know which airlines fly direct from these airports (if any!) and if not, would you know the airlines ex Dublin??  I've searched but cant seem to find them (fuzz brain today.. very bad!)  Much appreciated, thanks...


----------



## deli (12 Jan 2009)

Malev air were doing a flight Dublin Athens last year but not sure if they are still doing it. Don't think there is a direct flight to any of the islands, unless its a charter in high season


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Jan 2009)

It's proving nearly (if not entirely) impossible!  Been a long day here though so I may not be seeing things too clearly.  I want to book flight only as I have a large gift voucher for worldwide hotels to use and this would be perfect.  

Maybe ex London is the way to go? Grand going out but a lot of effort coming home. 

All other suggestions and help welcome!


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jan 2009)

Santorini is beautiful. Got there last year ex Cork just before XL went bust. Can't find any similar now. THink Falcon/JWT or Budget are doing Zykanthos in Summer 09 though.


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Jan 2009)

You timed it well Graham.. on all fronts! Heard that it is beautiful alright, top place to visit.  Fingers crossed we get flights organised with some ease and convenience, I dont think anyone has / will pick up the Cork - Santorini flight.. awful shame!


----------



## lou2 (12 Jan 2009)

We are really missing out on some of the Greek Islands in terms of direct flights to Ireland. I was a regular visitor to Rhodes but Budget Travel withdrew their direct flight from Dublin last summer and are not reinstating it this year which is a real pity as we loved it over there.


----------



## woodbine (12 Jan 2009)

Zakynthos is beautiful and the resorts of Alykes & Alikanas are very much family orientated. 

But even last year i found it impossible to get direct flight-only from Cork.

You'll get them from UK airports but remember it's often called "Zante" in England.


----------

